# Abandoned Inn, Seaton.



## KaraWilliams (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw this on the way to a revisit at Seaton Heights. I'd seen it before and assumed it was a no go, how wrong I was, an amazing building, great explore too.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice pool table


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 28, 2013)

I like it, thanks for posting!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 28, 2013)

looks a bit good that .Nice one


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ What he said


----------



## alex76 (Jan 29, 2013)

nice little find well done


----------



## caddygav (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the pool table shot! Nice 1!


----------



## smiler (Jan 29, 2013)

Great Find I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## christinematt (Feb 3, 2013)

Very dangerous place floor boards are caving and the stairs will crack under your feet! 
Nice work Kara loved this place!


----------



## Bones out (Feb 3, 2013)

Man, thats derelict... i like it!


----------

